# Blu



## Owl307 (May 5, 2013)

I dont know if any of you remember Blu or me but everything has been good... until today. I'm a freshman in high school and got home today when my boy didnt come say hi. I asked my mom.. He's at the emergency vet. He was twitching and drooling profusely, very dazed and out of it. He's better now and I think he will be able to come home for the night but im scared to death. i guess its true you dont know what you have until its gone. The experience was similar to when i was younger and coming home to finding our dog put down. Im just shaking. They dont know exactly whats wrong


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Hmm...could he have eaten somethin he shouldn't have?


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

so sorry about blu. Hopefully he'll be home tomorrow and will be fine. Let us know, as we all care.


----------



## Owl307 (May 5, 2013)

he's home now. (sigh of relief) he has three shaved legs and a bandage, very groggy and slow moving. They think he either got into some toxin or someone poisoned him but we will most likely never know what caused it. his blood tests came back fine. From what both my mom and dad were saying I though seizure but the vet didnt seem to think so. Nothing different had happened that day? He didnt eat breakfast but its common for him. When my mother went to crate him so she could go to work she said he was acting like he had a bad dream. He kept jumping back from her hand (we have NEVER hurt him) and was twitchy. My dad found him two hours later passed out in his crate and drooling a water fall. The vet said when they got him in she had lifted up his lip to check his gums and she literally had saliva all over her arms it was that bad. not sure to think of it all since there isnt a proven answer... Still scared. im at school now and cant stop worrying about him all alone in his crate at home right now


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

I do remember you. the drooling could have been from the nausea. He could have eaten something that didn't agree with him, I had this happen to one of mine. Don't panic i'm sure Blu will be fine. If the bloodwork came back normal im sure he will bounce back . Tummy issues cause alot of discomfort for these little guys. Shaking and drooling just go along with it. Keep us posted!


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

Aww, I'm glad he's home now! That would be so scary!

Definitely keep and eye on him and give lots of cuddles from all of us here!


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Wow, I hope he gets better, keep us up to date. One time my daughter's cat did that, he had been in her room, she went up there and he had the top off her perfume and was drinking it. We thought he had rabies, till I got close enough to him and smelled the perfume. Could have been so many things that cause Blu to do this, get well little one.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Could he have gotten into a piece of sugar fee gum? Xylitol poisoning is epidemic now.


----------

